# بتسخنوا العيش ازاى؟!!!!!!!!!!!



## + بريسكلا + (16 فبراير 2009)

*يحلو لنا بإستمرار _خصوصاً في أيام الشتاء_

تسخين أرغفة الخبز على لهب شعله النار ...



وهذه الطريقة في الحقيقة غير صحيه..

لأنه يصاحب لهب إحتراق غاز البوتان المستخدم في أفران الغاز...

خروج هيدروكربونات أروماتيه عديده الحلقات polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons ضاره بالصحه ...

كما أن الكثير منها له تأثيرات مسرطنه للخلايا ويقوم الخبز بأمتصاصها ...

كما يتلوث الخبز بالسناج ( soot ) الذي تكسوه غالباً ذرات الفحم السوداء ..
ثم تدخل هذه المركبات الكيماويه الى الجهاز الهضمي للانسان عند تناوله الخبز الملوث بها
وتُمتص عبر الدم وقد يتجمع بعضها في جزء او اكثر من الجسم وتسبب حدوث مشكلات صحيه
نتيجة تجمع كميات كبيره منها عند إستعمال هذه الطريقة الخاطئه بشكل مستمر في تسخين الخبز .

وعوضاًعن ذلك يمكن تسخين الخبز داخل فرن الغاز



أو فرن الميكروويف داخل كيس بلاستيكي خاص بهذا النوع من الاجهزه ..



أما أفضلها فهو تسخين الخبزعلى قدر يحتوي على ماء يسخن الى درجه الغليان


فيجعله ذا قوام طري يشبه الطازج منه وفي الوقت نفسه يكون خالياً من الملوثات الكيماويه
التي تعلق به عند تسخينه بواسطة شعلة الغــــــاز .

منقول​*


----------



## mero_engel (16 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسي حبيبتي علي النصيحه*
*ربنا يباركك يلا جميل*​


----------



## kalimooo (16 فبراير 2009)

+ بريسكلا +

موضوع مهم جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

مشكورة اختي

ربنا يباركك مجهودك


----------



## SALVATION (16 فبراير 2009)

_



لأنه يصاحب لهب إحتراق غاز البوتان المستخدم في أفران الغاز...

خروج هيدروكربونات أروماتيه عديده الحلقات polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons ضاره بالصحه ...

كما أن الكثير منها له تأثيرات مسرطنه للخلايا ويقوم الخبز بأمتصاصها ...​

أنقر للتوسيع...

مشكوره كتييير بريسكلا لمعلوماتك وتنبيهاتك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## + بريسكلا + (16 فبراير 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي حبيبتي علي النصيحه*
> *ربنا يباركك يلا جميل*​



*ميرسى ميرو لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (16 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> + بريسكلا +
> 
> موضوع مهم جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> ...



*ميرسى كليمو لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (16 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> مشكوره كتييير بريسكلا لمعلوماتك وتنبيهاتك
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​_



*ميرسى لمرورك تونى
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## nonaa (16 فبراير 2009)

شكراا بريسكلا
على المعلوماااااات
الحقيقه انا كنت بسخن العيش فوق لهب النار مباشراااااا
ربنا يستر بقي
صلواتك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (16 فبراير 2009)

nonaa قال:


> شكراا بريسكلا
> على المعلوماااااات
> الحقيقه انا كنت بسخن العيش فوق لهب النار مباشراااااا
> ربنا يستر بقي
> صلواتك



*ميرسى لمرورك يا نوناا
سخنيه بطريقة تانية بقى
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا بريسكلا عالمعلومة
بس انتى عارفة ده مزاج عندى ههههههههه
ربنا يسترها علينا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 فبراير 2009)

معلومه جميله 

ميرررررسى كتير يا بريسكلا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (17 فبراير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *شكرا بريسكلا عالمعلومة
> بس انتى عارفة ده مزاج عندى ههههههههه
> ربنا يسترها علينا​*



*هههههههههههههه
ميرسى بنت العدرا على مرورك
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (17 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومه جميله
> 
> ميرررررسى كتير يا بريسكلا
> 
> ...



*ميرسى كوكو على مرورك
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2009)

*نصيحه فعلا مهمه
ميرسى يا قمررررر *


----------



## Scofield (19 فبراير 2009)

*خليها على الله*


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2009)

*تمام اكتير يا بريسكلا *
*شكرا الك على ها المعلومة*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (19 فبراير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *نصيحه فعلا مهمه
> ميرسى يا قمررررر *



*ميرسى دونا لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (19 فبراير 2009)

scofield قال:


> *خليها على الله*



*هههههههههههههه
ما هو كله على الله
ميرسى لمرورك سكوفيلد
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (19 فبراير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *تمام اكتير يا بريسكلا *
> *شكرا الك على ها المعلومة*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



*ميرسى يا جوجو
نورت الموضوع بمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## وليم تل (20 فبراير 2009)

شكرا بريسكلا
على المعلومة الرائعة
مودتى​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (20 فبراير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بريسكلا
> على المعلومة الرائعة
> مودتى​



*ميرسى وليم لمرورك 
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

